# Arkansas Folks!



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

To celebrate the coming south of one of our favorite yankees, we are throwing together a "mini-herf" in his honor. Nothing big or major, just a little get together. The big one is coming in December.

If all goes well, we are planning to get together on the Saturday following Thanksgiving (Nov. 29) at On The Mark in Fayetteville. The go time is 2:00 p.m. Hope to see ya'll there!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll do what I can to be there - should be a great time.


----------

